# Here's one to debate



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

What's your guess?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Orange tabby ...a chubby one .


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

^ What he said.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Pic for comparison


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Garfield would be proud.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Wild ZANDER!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

12 lbs..


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

LMAO!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

12.1 lbs


----------



## Matty Patty (Oct 9, 2019)

Definitely a 5.5 year old! Lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Matty Patty said:


> Definitely a 5.5 year old! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Felinus fattapuss


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

CHOOT EM ELIZABETH, CHOOTEM!!


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Surprised that chonker was walking past the camera, figured it could only roll...


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Target cat


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

boone and crocket right there.


----------

